# عمل نظام الاطفاء ومكافحة الحريق في مصنع ادوية



## الاكوع (20 مايو 2012)

* يا مهندسين انا معي مشروع تخرج **عمل نظام الاطفاء ومكافحة الحريق في مصنع ادوية** فاررررررررجوكم المساعدة في تحديد المخاطر في المصنع(hazard)
طبعا مصنع كبسولات واقراص فقط*


----------



## ولله الحمد (7 يونيو 2012)

اخى الفاضل تقييم المخاطر هو احد اهم العوامل التى تبنى عاليها مثل نوعية الاجهزة الموجودة ومحيط التوزيع الكهربى ولكن نظام الاطفاء التلقائى co2 هوالافضل طبقا لمشروع الحريق وخطة التأمين الاطفائى وللمساعدة ارجوا التواصل كابتن نمصطفى قطب استشارى سلامة وحريق القوات المسلحة المصرية سابقا 01126249557


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------

